# Ericsson rbs . Min link e. Min link tn



## صفيان 12 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

كل من يريد المساعدة في اجهزة الاتصال اركسون انا هونا


----------



## fahd11989 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله............... 
انى فى الشركة الاتصات ... يعمل على الاجهزة اركسون بس ما اعرف شلون الربط بين الاجهيزة والانتين والمايكروويف........ اذ كنت اى المعلمات او اى الفيديو او الفلاشات التعليمى ارسل لى ..... لانه انى مو مختصص ..... مع كل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## صفيان 12 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي الكريم الانتين تعمل مباشرة مع الاجهزة bts او rbs عن طريق الكبل (feders) اما المكرويف عملها نقل الاشارة من مركز (bic) اللي مركز وجود السايت [email protected]


----------



## billo21 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك اللà فيك أخي أريد جميع الدروس المتعلقة بها و شكرا


----------



## صفيان 12 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم يمكنك الدخول اللي صفحتي الخاصة عن طريق الفيس بوك
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Télécommunication-ericsson/125647607516048?sk=wall


----------

